# Getting A Guinea Pig ? ? ?



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

I Am Thinking About Getting A Guinea Pig Or Maybe 2 
I Just Need Some Information On Them
So Could Anyone Help Me And Answer Some Of MY Questions If Possible 

Are Guinea Pigs Good With Children ?

Do They Like To Be Held ?

Will They Just Sit On Your Lap And Fall Asleep ?

Do They Bite Or Scatch At All ? 

Are They Good With Other Animals , As I Have A REALLY Teeny Tiny Chihuahua , Who Is As Soft As Anything Would They/It Be Ok With Her ? 

And If I Do Get Some Which Would Be Better Female/s OR Male/s 

Do They Smell ? As I Heard From My Friend They Do Smell Really BAD !! :confused1: :confused1: 

Do They Get Ill Much ? , Do They Get Any Dieseases Etc ?

And In My Garden I Dont Have Grass , Do They Really Need Grass
And What Are Their Favourite Treats ? 

Thanks Soo Much


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Are Guinea Pigs Good With Children ?
Yes so long as children are taught how to handle them correctly. It's probably best not to allow a small child to carry the pig around but be encouraged to sit down with a towel on their lap to pet the guinea pig.

Do They Like To Be Held ?
Yes with time and patience guinea pigs learn to trust their owners and enjoy cuddles and interaction.

Will They Just Sit On Your Lap And Fall Asleep ?
Yes if handled from a young age and daily so they learn to trust you.

Do They Bite Or Scatch At All ?
Any animal that has teeth has the capacity to bite however guinea pigs are one of the most docile animals and if handled correctly and from a young age then biting shouldn't be an issue.

Are They Good With Other Animals , As I Have A REALLY Teeny Tiny Chihuahua , Who Is As Soft As Anything Would They/It Be Ok With Her ? 
Personally I wouldn't risk introducing a dog to a small furry like a guinea pig.

And If I Do Get Some Which Would Be Better Female/s OR Male/s 
Either or although females (sows) can live in groups of two or more whereas males (boars) are perhaps best kept just in pairs.

Do They Smell ? As I Heard From My Friend They Do Smell Really BAD !! 
They can smell if soiled bedding isn't replaced regularly. 

Do They Get Ill Much ? , Do They Get Any Dieseases Etc ?
With the proper care and attention guinea pigs are particularly hardy. It is important to ensure that their nails are clipped every 4-6 weeks and their coats are trimmed and groomed (esp if longhair) They also need lots of hay as this makes up 80% of their diet plus they love to bury themselves in it and tunnel through it etc

And In My Garden I Dont Have Grass , Do They Really Need Grass
And What Are Their Favourite Treats ? 
Guinea pigs cannot produce their own vitamin C so need a source of this daily. They don't need grass but should be offered a small amount of fresh fruit or veg (not iceberg lettuce) daily. It is vital that they are provided with hay and guinea pig food in pellet form is the best option due to being free of colours and preservatives. A handful of this shopuld be given daily also.

Just to add that you really shouldn't get a solitary guinea pig as they thrive on company of their own kind and shouldn't be kept alone if it can be avoided


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok Thanks Soo Much And When I Said Do They Smell Do They Have Some Sort Of Odour Coming From THem , YOu Know Like A Dog ?, or Do They smell more than a dog (Even though a dog doesnt smell much At ALL )

And If A Get A Guinea Pig I Will Most Likely Get Another From The Same Litter so They will be in pairs lol


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Beccaboo said:


> Ok Thanks Soo Much And When I Said Do They Smell Do They Have Some Sort Of Odour Coming From THem , YOu Know Like A Dog ?, or Do They smell more than a dog (Even though a dog doesnt smell much At ALL )
> 
> And If A Get A Guinea Pig I Will Most Likely Get Another From The Same Litter so They will be in pairs lol


The actual guinea pigs don't whiff just the waste they produce and this smells like....well.. pig poo! It's not at all like a dog smell. As the main part of their diet is hay I guess the smell is slightly sweeter than most (if you can call a poo stench sweet :lol: ) Anyway if you just scoop out any overly soiled bedding daily/ every other day and replace it with fresh bedding (disinfect the whole cage atleast weekly) then any odour should be minimal.

It would be better to get littermates although ensure that they are the same sex and possibly ask the breeder to point you in the direction of two siblings that get along particularly well.


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

ohh i thought they just smelt , not their Poop! Lol , (Well i know Their Poop Must Smell But I Thought They Had a Horrible Smell On THe Guinea Pig Itself)

Yes , I Might Go To A Rescue As A Rescue (Near Me) Has Around 27 Of Them From The Ages 6 Weeks Up To 3 Years Old Soo might Get 2 From There , 2 Girlies I Think Lol


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Beccaboo said:


> ohh i thought they just smelt , not their Poop! Lol , (Well i know Their Poop Must Smell But I Thought They Had a Horrible Smell On THe Guinea Pig Itself)
> 
> Yes , I Might Go To A Rescue As A Rescue (Near Me) Has Around 27 Of Them From The Ages 6 Weeks Up To 3 Years Old Soo might Get 2 From There , 2 Girlies I Think Lol


Great plan as a rescue will be able to help you a choose a well bonded pair :thumbup:

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hhaha , Yeh Thats If I Get Them , Hopefully I Do , I'll Have To Ask My Mother lol 

Capricorn Animal Rescue

Here Are Some Pics , Of Them But They Aint Mine , Its The Rescue Where I Might Be Getting Them From lol ,

Cute Aint They , Might Get Them From A Pet Store Or Breeder , I Dont know Which One Tho lol , I Will have To Wait And See If I AM Allowed Some


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't opt for guinea pigs from a pet shop as the vast majority come from rodent farms  They may be sickly or of poor temperament due to bad breeding/ lack of handling. IMO you're best off with either a rescue or reputable breeder that has handled the babies from birth plus is willing to let you view the mum and dad.

Hope your mum says yes 

P.S The pigs on that link look lurvely!


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes i suppose i would love to rescue Animals , When im older i swear i'll be living outside and the animals Will Have My House Hahha  , yess i suppose i want one Well Handled , But There Is No Breeders Around Us Really  , So I Think The Rescue Might Be Easier lol  Thanks So Much For All The Info 

And So do i Hope she Says Yes Lol


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

hope she says yes to you :thumbup:, definitely recommend getting from a rescue if you can.


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol , Ok Thanks Everyone *Sooooo *Much :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i think most things been covered. i have 21 living indoors and they do not smell only the day before cleaning out day they may. I have a rabbit staying at the moment and i find she smells more then all my guinea pigs together.

I also have two young childern 2 and 3 and the guinea pigs are fine. I do have the odd one who doesn't like being handled so kids don't.

Which part ok are you in as i help with a guinea pig rescue on south coast and could help you find the right piggy. or ever want advice your welcome to message me.


----------

